# Scottish "Route 66"



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2015)

Scotland's Route 66, the NC500, named in the world's top 6 coastal road trips | Daily Mail Online


Now I fancy doing that!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2015)

runnach said:


> This has been posted before, but good to see again, second time round, gives one the urge to grab van keys!!
> 
> Anyone know road on first pic, cant think where this is??



I suspected it may have been posted before but it was new to me and perhaps others too.

The road through Glen Coe?


----------



## baldybloke (Sep 13, 2015)

I am fortunate enough to live on the route, and have driven or ridden along most of the route at one time or another,

Should be on most people's bucket list!, and there is even more to see if you venture off the 'route'


----------



## baldybloke (Sep 13, 2015)

Just had a look at the photo, looks like the route heading west toward Kinlochewe in Wester-Ross


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

runnach said:


> This has been posted before, but good to see again, second time round, gives one the urge to grab van keys!!
> 
> Anyone know road on first pic, cant think where this is??



It looks familiar to me as well Terry.

Loch Fyne?

EDIT: Sorry LF is also South of route 66.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

baldybloke said:


> Just had a look at the photo, looks like the route heading west toward Kinlochewe in Wester-Ross



You could be right there.

Torridon Mountains,Kinlochewe,Achnasheen,Wester Ross, Scotland, Accommodation and Activities

See first pic in link.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 13, 2015)

My money would be coming down Glen Sheil  past the Five Sisters on of the best roads in the Highlands IMO

Alf




runnach said:


> This has been posted before, but good to see again, second time round, gives one the urge to grab van keys!!
> 
> Anyone know road on first pic, cant think where this is??


----------



## baldybloke (Sep 13, 2015)

Hope so, it's 10 minutes from where I stay!


----------



## baldybloke (Sep 13, 2015)

Apart from the scenery and the Ledgowan hotel, there is not a lot in Achnasheen itself at the moment, the railway hotel burnt down some 15 years ago, and the petrol station closed around 9 years ago, nearest filling station is at least 10 miles away in Kinlochewe, that said there are plenty of places to wild camp around here.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 13, 2015)

I've driven part Route 66 USA, and quite honestly found it to be overrated, a couple of hundred miles or so convinced me that the mythological hype didn't match the reality. I'm sure a California citizen with ancestral migratory links to "Route 66" would take a differing view and with good emotive reason. 
But if you're comparing the Scottish Route 66 to the USA State Pacific Highway 1 coastal drive from San Francisco to San Diego, then I'm not going to say a word!


----------



## horshamjack (Sep 13, 2015)

We would definitely like to do this tour in 2016, although I've read the midges can be a problem?


----------



## baldybloke (Sep 13, 2015)

Midges tend to be around between mid June and mid September, if you have holes in your van they may find their way in, best to use a fine midge net ( not a mosquito net, they pass straight through these) on your windows and vents if leaving them open.

The midge cannot fly when there is a breeze or above, they will not fly in hot sunshine ( yes that does happen up here sometimes!)

Smidge gives protection for up to 8 hours( it actually works, I work in the hills and have tried it, it's even better than skin so soft)

Midges are a pest but I guess that's part of the price for staying up here.

Best bet is avoid sheltered spots during calm weather or visit outside the midge season, either way it's well worth a visit


----------



## pheasantplucker (Sep 13, 2015)

MikeH said:


> Scotland's Route 66, the NC500, named in the world's top 6 coastal road trips | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Now I fancy doing that!



We did nearly 3 years ago. We weren't doing wilding back then though, but a stunning drive with fresh scenic surprises over every hill and around every bend.
A lot of Scottish A roads are the width of some of our country lanes but with many passing places.

We actually hoped to see the Northern Lights on that trip and it was, back then, the only time we stayed two nights in the same place, sitting out in our folding chairs, wrapped in fleeces and blankets, drinking hot chocolate and whisky and staring at a bilion stars until about 2am.
We did see a slight greening of the sky, but nothing like the amazing moving pictiure show we'd hoped for.


----------



## Morphology (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm just back from doing most of the NC500. The weather was dreadful in the first week, but it brightened up quite a bit in the second week.

The midges weren't too bad (2nd week in September on Skye & Mull was the worst), a regular oiling of Smidge and a daily anti-histamine tablet meant they weren't really a problem.

I carried a tracker with me on my phone, so you can see the route I took here: https://spotwalla.com/tripViewer.php?id=e92455dc6f13a6d38 

Click on the little drop-down arrow next to "Henry's mini tour of Scotland", then select "Adjustments" then Select [ALL] under the History. Some of the points have Photos (camera Icon), some others have comments. The app crashed on Skye, and I didn't notice until I picked up Wi Fi at Kilchoan, so there are some gaps, which is a bit annoying.

2,355 miles in 17 nights.

I stayed on 3 campsites (to empty the loo!), the rest were wildcamping spots mainly sourced through the POIs on here.

Morph


----------



## Mul (Sep 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Seannachie (Sep 13, 2015)

runnach said:


> This has been posted before, but good to see again, second time round, gives one the urge to grab van keys!!
> 
> Anyone know road on first pic, cant think where this is??



It's the road through Glen Docherty - see HERE for more information for anyone who doesn't know it.

It's a terrific route which I've done several times now, but it misses out the Bealach na Bà route into Applecross, which is one of the highlights of the round the coast trip and shouldn't be missed.

Never had any trouble finding wilding spots.

EDIT: Sorry, should read the whole thread before posting - I see that someone has already given you the correct location; no offence intended.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks fantastic a bit like donegall so i would like to do that 66 trip as it would feel like home, nice picys.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 13, 2015)

Might do this around March or before the end of April, anyone else up for this ? As long as there's no snow of course


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Might do this around March or before the end of April, anyone else up for this ? As long as there's no snow of course



I'd be up for that Jim.


----------



## jeanette (Sep 13, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> My money would be coming down Glen Sheil  past the Five Sisters on of the best roads in the Highlands IMO
> 
> Alf



We went past the Five Sisters last week and we stayed on a lay by looking down to the bottom it was just unbelievable the view was great could not sent location as no signal and it was like that all the time and when we did get a signal it was the wrong place:rolleyes2: but I would like to go on the route66 next year


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 14, 2015)

jeanette said:


> We went past the Five Sisters last week and we stayed on a lay by looking down to the bottom it was just unbelievable the view was great could not sent location as no signal and it was like that all the time and when we did get a signal it was the wrong place:rolleyes2: but I would like to go on the route66 next year



This is a common misconception.

*You do not need a mobile internet connection to submit a POI location from your smart device.*

Use the app to create an email message with your location whilst you are there. The next time your device has an internet connection it will send the email.


----------



## jeanette (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks POIAdmin will keep that in mind


----------



## sinner (Sep 14, 2015)

POI Admin said:


> This is a common misconception.
> 
> *You do not need a mobile internet connection to submit a POI location from your smart device.*
> 
> Use the app to create an email message with your location whilst you are there. The next time your device has an internet connection it will send the email.



sorry if I am being stoopid here, but if you have no signal how does the app know where you are? i.e. no signal - no gps?

again sorry if I am missing something.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 14, 2015)

sinner said:


> sorry if I am being stoopid here, but if you have no signal how does the app know where you are? i.e. no signal - no gps?
> 
> again sorry if I am missing something.



The gps part of the phone doesn't need a phone signal to know where it is, just a satellite signal like a car gps. The app records the position from gps and sends it in an e mail when a phone signal is next available. All very clever.


----------



## sinner (Sep 14, 2015)

2cv said:


> The gps part of the phone doesn't need a phone signal to know where it is, just a satellite signal like a car gps. The app records the position from gps and sends it in an e mail when a phone signal is next available. All very clever.



I see said the blind me, to the deaf man who heard him


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 14, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I'd be up for that Jim.



Will see if we can get it sorted then, maybe start at the commando war memorial and head off from there then finish at culloden, how does that sound? See if we can get some more peeps towards the end of the year and get an itinerary sorted


----------



## MikeH (Sep 14, 2015)

Would be great to sort out some meets along the way.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 14, 2015)

Unfortunately there are not many places to do this the further Noth you go

Alf



MikeH said:


> Would be great to sort out some meets along the way.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 14, 2015)

The pass over to Applecross is doable in any motorhome with caution. The company I work for empty the bottle banks at Applecross and the driver comes back over the hill road in his 32ton Daf CF 8 wheel rigid so should be ok in yer pride n joy, and with your clever rear bumber you won't need to worry about grounding the back end on the switchbacks.


----------



## n brown (Sep 14, 2015)

i'd love to do this one !


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2015)

n brown said:


> i'd love to do this one !



Then do so Nigel!


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 14, 2015)

Let's do a WC proper Tour if Scotland and do the whole route I have done part of it but would love to do the whole route get organising Mr B? or Robmac? anyoune??


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 14, 2015)

Well I chickened out earlier this year and went round not up and over.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 14, 2015)

Aye at the old saw mill. I use Dennis at 3D opposite the Sun for mot. Failing that Andrew Blacks haulage at Drem would mot your baby. 
Back on topic, the NC would be good to do in winter, big dark skies and crisp clear frosty days.


----------



## Sjoberg (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, i found the map in one of the picture in the article 

*Map*

I am full of inspiration for my future "motorhome visit" over the sea after reading this thread, and several other for a long time now, some day...
Thanks Mike for showing us this.

best regards Jocke


----------



## MikeH (Sep 14, 2015)

We`ll have to decide which way we`re going - clockwise or anti-clockwise. I wouldn't like to meet me coming the other way lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 14, 2015)

Anti clockwise. Doing the west coast first will make the east coast look even more dull.


----------



## badgerdid (Sep 14, 2015)

*Nc500*

Will definetly be doing this next year, toured on my motorbike a couple of years ago and will love to do this in my campervan.
I have done an itinerary of the route for tomtom if anyone wants it?


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 14, 2015)

AndyR said:


> This is a great route, but, a word of caution, be very careful if you decide to take the road from Tornapress to Applecross, the Bealach na Ba .....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bealach+na+ba&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X
> 
> As you can see, it's very steep, narrow and has several very tight switchbacks. It also holds snow well into the spring. There's a sign at the bottom warning that it's not suitable for lorries, caravans etc. It's definitely not for the faint hearted in a motorhome! The alternative is to drive along to Applecross from Shieldaig and back the same way. It's a lovely coastal road with no problems.



looks like a motorway compared to the roads in donegal.


----------



## Mul (Sep 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 15, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Let's do a WC proper Tour if Scotland and do the whole route I have done part of it but would love to do the whole route get organising Mr B? or Robmac? anyoune??



I think that's what Jim is doing Annie, but nearer the time. 

We'll have a chat with Jim and Gordon at St Andrews and get some ideas.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 15, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I think that's what Jim is doing Annie, but nearer the time.
> 
> We'll have a chat with Jim and Gordon at St Andrews and get some ideas.



I'm going to do it for sure Rob, between the end March and start of April weather depending, will try and come up with some sort of plan of attack before the October meet and we can have a chat then


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 15, 2015)

Not seen this before looks a great route.


----------



## DavidB963 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi

Any of you guys on FB take a look at my page 

https://www.facebook.com/DesmondsDonders

We did a version of the 500 earlier this year not long after we got the motorhome.

Dave :fun::fun::fun:


----------



## badgerdid (Sep 20, 2015)

*Places to visit*

Can anyone in the know put here good places to visit while on the nc500? i seen some caves mentioned somewhere but cant find it now. Would be nice to get some ideas for the visit next year.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 20, 2015)

badgerdid said:


> Can anyone in the know put here good places to visit while on the nc500? i seen some caves mentioned somewhere but cant find it now. Would be nice to get some ideas for the visit next year.



Was it Smoo caves at Durness?


----------



## badgerdid (Sep 20, 2015)

That looks like it, thanks.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 5, 2016)

*easter trip*

plan to do the 500 over the easter break....about 10 days in Scotland itself

have been to the west coast many times in cottages and car

hopefully will be the first big trip with the mythical new engine up and running:banana:

will combine with National Trust Scotland places......any recommendations?


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 5, 2016)

Durness - there's a WC spot and also a cheap campsite. Nice beach, great golfcourse and you can watch the fly-boys bombing the offshore rocks.


----------



## carol (Jan 5, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Durness - there's a WC spot and also a cheap campsite. Nice beach, great golfcourse and you can watch the fly-boys bombing the offshore rocks.



Is that the campsite that was advertising free camping over the winter? Facilities are closed but plenty of space for multiple vans which can be a problem if you're in a convoy....


----------



## sparrks (Jan 5, 2016)

First did this route back in August 2004 in a car and tent, fantastic weather for the week. I've stopped off many a time in Glen Docherty, I think the parking area that the first photo mentioned was taken from (or there abouts) is in the POI's. A nice quiet spot. One I took of the sunrise after overnighting from the same spot back in 2014. 




































The Bealach na Bà is certainly doable in a large vehicle, but can be difficult if you meet an idiot coming the other way. The Applecross side can easily catch out the unwary. I've spent many nights at the top, but bloody windy.

Looking down












































Traffic at the top 



The route should be done anti-clockwise.

Whilst up at Gairloch I made the trek up to the crash site of the  B-24-H Liberator Bomber which crashed at the end of WWII claiming 15 lives, it's an eerie sight with an engine and a prop sticking out from the loch. Sadly the wreckage has been disturbed on what is an official war grave.

I hope to do the north coast again this year as fuel is now at sensible prices, I will go up to Tain, Lairg, call in at the Falls of Shin, up to Altnaharra and then on to Tongue and Balnakeil Bay before heading south.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 5, 2016)

*Yellow "no overnight parking" signs*

What about the signs?


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 5, 2016)

carol said:


> Is that the campsite that was advertising free camping over the winter? Facilities are closed but plenty of space for multiple vans which can be a problem if you're in a convoy....



This one - haven't stayed on it but someone (sorry, can't remember who) has been there last week.

Facilities for Durness Camping and Caravanning by Beaches


----------



## sparrks (Jan 5, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> This one - haven't stayed on it but someone (sorry, can't remember who) has been there last week.
> 
> Facilities for Durness Camping and Caravanning by Beaches



Loads of midges there in August


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 5, 2016)

What would the midges be like if we went in the middle of June? and is there any reason why the route should be anti-clockwise?


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 5, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> What would the midges be like if we went in the middle of June? and is there any reason why the route should be anti-clockwise?



No, we did it clockwise.  The western half of it is the nicest, I think. The scenery became quite boring as we headed towards Thurso.


----------



## sparrks (Jan 5, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> No, we did it clockwise.  The western half of it is the nicest, I think. The scenery became quite boring as we headed towards Thurso.



I suggested going anti-clockwise so the scenery just gets better and better as you head towards Durness and get the boring bits out of the way first.


----------



## sparrks (Jan 5, 2016)

mossypossy said:


> What about the signs?



Image dated April 2009.  The signs are long gone.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 5, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Might do this around March or before the end of April, anyone else up for this ? As long as there's no snow of course



I'm planning to do some walking in the Highlands in April and would welcome the chance to meet up and do some of this drive. SWMBO as granted me an exeat for three weeks provided I take the dog as chaperone.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok Sam would be willing to meet up just putting my holidays in just now when I get the dates ok'd we can get something sorted out


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jan 5, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> What would the midges be like if we went in the middle of June? and is there any reason why the route should be anti-clockwise?



The Midges season depending on the previous winter can go from May to end of September, Have been there in June, in a cottage & spent 4 days with very little sleep. I could feel them crawling on me, my wife & kids said I was imagining  it, so I left them there for the rest of the week.

I had about a 170 itchy lumps, 29 on one arm, they had a total of 3.!

It's such a beautiful place but for me, visiting times are from the end of September to the end of April.

But till you've been there you don't know how delicious the little b-----ds will find you!!

It's why I live on the East coast.

Anti-clockwise is definitely best!

Phill


----------



## Morphology (Jan 5, 2016)

mossypossy said:


> What about the signs?



Don't believe everything you see on Streetview. That Streetview image is from 2009.

For example, this streetview image of the carpark on the north side of the Kylesku bridge clearly shows 2 yellow "No Overnight Parking" signs.

I was there in September 2015. No signs. They have been taken down.

Morph


----------



## sparrks (Jan 6, 2016)

Always a pleasing view as you head south out of Durness on the A838 and approach Keoldale and the Kyle of Durness. Taken in early March a few years back.


----------



## ivecotrucker (Jan 7, 2016)

Surely amongst the best roads & most beautiful areas in all of Europe !
Unfortunately Mrs IvecoT, being Welsh, never agrees with me.

A word of WARNING :

A few years back we took the coastal road from the South into Lochinver via Inverkirkaig. At almost 24' long we only JUST got through (there is a max length warning plate by Aird of Coigach, about 22' - 23' Max from memory). If anything had been coming the other way we'd have been stuck - there is no chance of turning a larger vehicle round anywhere between Coigach & Inverkirkaig. Applecross over the top is a Sunday tea-party compared to this road !.

Regards,     Ivecotrucker


----------

